# The Official 2013 Crow Hunting Thread



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm just curious. Do you guys eat them or just shoot them as varmits? When I grew up some people would eat them but I'm not sure what happens in Michigan. I always just shot them for the farmers. Thanks.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I'm just curious. Do you guys eat them or just shoot them as varmits? When I grew up some people would eat them but I'm not sure what happens in Michigan. I always just shot them for the farmers. Thanks.


Hunter's choice.


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just shoot them and i got 2 this morning!! always a good time 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I've only been out a couple times this year...Seems a lot slower/less birds than last year.Probably from a longer winter I think.the next few weeks should get better.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

Was out after the sky cockroaches today, mossy 500 pump 12 gauge 3" number 5 lead shot, using my Ecaller had them coming in and finaly hammered one at the tree tops, smacked him again on the way down. Wearing full realtree camo head to toe including hat and face mask.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I suppose that you could feed the crows to hogs, they will eat anything. As for hunters eating these things, crows care "West Nile" and that wouldnt be good.

Here is what works for me when crow hunting. I just use calls, plus decoys and a rip open a big bag of potato chips and dump on the ground, leave the bag. It's like bees to honey.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well went out this morning for the first time and it drove me nuts. We had probably 8 different crows come take a look but never close enough. For the rest of the morning had crows calling from all over but they wouldn't come to anything I was playing for them? Any suggestions? Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

bowhunter19 said:


> Well went out this morning for the first time and it drove me nuts. We had probably 8 different crows come take a look but never close enough. For the rest of the morning had crows calling from all over but they wouldn't come to anything I was playing for them? Any suggestions? Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I try not to set up right on top of my decoys. Crows tend to circle around so I stay 30-40 yards away and hope to get them as they make a pass checking things out. What calls were you using?


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres a pic from this year


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Patman75 said:


> I try not to set up right on top of my decoys. Crows tend to circle around so I stay 30-40 yards away and hope to get them as they make a pass checking things out. What calls were you using?


I was using the "typical crow 3" on the Ihunt app and the rapid/comb. The "typical crow" Sounds like the caws and it brought them in but wouldn't come close enough for a shot. I then tried the frenzy and the "I found something" call and nothing.. All I got was Crows calling to each other from a distance 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

bowhunter19 said:


> I was using the "typical crow 3" on the Ihunt app and the rapid/comb. The "typical crow" Sounds like the caws and it brought them in but wouldn't come close enough for a shot. I then tried the frenzy and the "I found something" call and nothing.. All I got was Crows calling to each other from a distance
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds to me like they are seeing you. This is the smartest bird in North America. No movement and when you think you are camoed in well enough do it some more. Turkeys, geese, ducks, etc got nothing on the eyes on these birds.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I think your right,need to camo up some more 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Flints Finest said:


> Heres a pic from this year


Impressive! 

What is your set up?


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

guess it all depends, opening weekend i think we had abt 100 decoys out and punching holes in the frozen ground for stakes sucked!!


----------

